# 1500?



## Luke S. (Sep 11, 2013)

I've always heard you don't wanna put a plow on a pick-up thats a 1500, that you need a bigger axle. Can you put a plow on a 1500?

How about a van?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes,plenty to choose from


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Luke S.;1706318 said:


> I've always heard you don't wanna put a plow on a pick-up thats a 1500, that you need a bigger axle. Can you put a plow on a 1500?
> 
> How about a van?


You can put a plow on anything you want.


----------



## Monorail_Red (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm still considering a plow for my 1500, but I'm hesitant to do so because it's my daily driver. The trouble with newer 1500's as plow trucks is the front ends are optimized for fuel economy, not snow plowing. The 1500's have plenty of power but over-doing it with the front end worries me. 

But I guess it depends what kind of plowing you're looking to do, perhaps if just a few residential driveways, then a 1500 will get the job done. For larger commercial jobs, then maybe a 1500 would not be suffice.

Just my .02


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Monorail_Red;1706407 said:


> I'm still considering a plow for my 1500, but I'm hesitant to do so because it's my daily driver. The trouble with newer 1500's as plow trucks is the front ends are optimized for fuel economy, not snow plowing. The 1500's have plenty of power but over-doing it with the front end worries me.
> 
> But I guess it depends what kind of plowing you're looking to do, perhaps if just a few residential driveways, then a 1500 will get the job done. For larger commercial jobs, then maybe a 1500 would not be suffice.
> 
> Just my .02


Exactly, don't go plowing big lots and go easy with hitting piles and curbs and it will last a long time. Don't hang anything too big off it either, keep it on the smaller size like 7'6. Heck I plow with a ranger, a 1500 should be good.

my .02


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

Luke S.;1706318 said:


> I've always heard you don't wanna put a plow on a pick-up thats a 1500, that you need a bigger axle. Can you put a plow on a 1500?
> 
> How about a van?


Yo can run a plow on a 1500, We have a 98 z71 1500 Chevy. Does great, but the newer 1500's are generally weaker. Turn up your torsion bars and should be fine.

Van, No way. Too hard to repair, too hard to find a plow that fits, no or weak 4x4, bad idea all around


----------



## CleanCutL&S (Dec 19, 2013)

But hey anything is possible.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Luke S.;1706318 said:


> I've always heard you don't wanna put a plow on a pick-up thats a 1500, that you need a bigger axle. Can you put a plow on a 1500?
> 
> How about a van?


Ummm......

Ya........


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

If a smart car can plow a 1500 can

Plow smart not stupid


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

SnowFakers;1706417 said:


> Exactly, don't go plowing big lots and go easy with hitting piles and curbs and it will last a long time. Don't hang anything too big off it either, keep it on the smaller size like 7'6. Heck I plow with a ranger, a 1500 should be good.
> 
> my .02


If he can get a Ploy 7'6" he will be in there, that's what I'm looking for now for my Silverado Z71. Here is the issue when you look at the price tags they cost almost as much as a standard and some light heavy duty plows so what happens if someone is looking to upgrade a truck. Now you have a 3/4 truck with a little plow.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Like everyone else mentioned, you don't wanna put anything too heavy on your truck.. something midweight is ideal. otherwise your looking for a lot more maintenance issues. Don't slam into piles and stuff you can avoid.

I have a 8'6" on my half ton but I do more maintenance than you could imagine.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Company I sub for has an 8' boss straight blade on an 03 1500 reg cab short box. It's a mean little plower


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

CleanCutL&S;1706434 said:


> But hey anything is possible.


White trash!


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I love the way my 94 dodge plows and handles snow, that being said like the poster above, maintenance is done beyond religiously. It's done by a calendar or miles, which ever comes first. I also plow with the storm with that truck. 
All that being said, the dodge has a solid axle in front so it's not going to get torn up as quick as IFS and it also sits higher so I'm not dragging the plow frame.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Glenn Lawn Care;1707664 said:


> White trash!


Yeah I watched that, a collection of non running cars parked in his yard by the tornado-bait house.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

xgiovannix12;1706497 said:


> If a smart car can plow a 1500 can
> 
> Plow smart not stupid


I was about to mention this...I saw a video on youtube once of a smart car with a plow being used for sidewalks.


----------



## ffmedjoe (Feb 12, 2014)

CleanCutL&S;1706434 said:


> But hey anything is possible.


I want 2!!!


----------



## chevy2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

Luke S.;1706318 said:


> I've always heard you don't wanna put a plow on a pick-up thats a 1500, that you need a bigger axle. Can you put a plow on a 1500?
> 
> How about a van?


Like others have said, it works fine as long as your not stupid with it! I have 2003 Silverado Z71 ext.cab, upgraded to a 200 amp alternator, belt, dual batteries, timbrens front&rear, ballast weight with a Western 7.5' Proplow and I do regular maintenance check monthly during winter. I don't plow like race car driver, slam into snow piles, and I take it easy. Plows are hard on any truck and like I read on another forum, its all in how you plow and maintain.

"just my .02"


----------

